# Domestic staff in Rome



## dhdef

Hello everyone!

I hope that you can help me. Do you know a way to find domestic staff in Rome? Are there any special agencies that offer these services? As I don't speak Italian it is quite hard to find any information about this subject and therefore I hope that you can let me know! Thanks!

Kind Regards!

David


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Stravinsky

dhdef said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I hope that you can help me. Do you know a way to find domestic staff in Rome? Are there any special agencies that offer these services? As I don't speak Italian it is quite hard to find any information about this subject and therefore I hope that you can let me know! Thanks!
> 
> Kind Regards!
> 
> David


Theres a section on domestic staff here

Rome Employment Agencies & Recruitment - AngloINFO, in Rome, Italy


----------



## simo

Hi,
what do you mean by "domestic staff"??? and you will be pleasantly surprised Italians do speak a bit of English especially in touristic places such as rome or florence etc

Simona


----------



## ercolini

*staff*

hi
you can find domestic personnel , english speacking, here:

search on Google:
"collocamento domestici"
address your mail to request info to me

i will be happy to help you.
merry christmass


----------

